# Sugar vs HFCS



## beegolden (May 1, 2014)

How many commercial folks buy and mix their own sugar compared to buying & feeding HFCS?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Most commercials buy either liquid sucrose or HFCS. Often it's a decision driven by freight costs and whether you are trying to stimulate brood production (sucrose) or trying to get hives heavy enough for winter which is more easily done with HFCS. My experience in the midwest and south is that HFCS is the far more affordable option.


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

Jim, I hear the statement the sucrose stimulates brood and HFSC fo American beekeepers and suppliers. I've never noticed a difference in brood stimulation between the 2, but I must admit I've never done a comparison of the 2 that is at least somewhat scientific. As far as wintering goes, up here beekeepers have mostly switched to sucrose for winter based upon the recommendation of academia, provincial apiarists, and anecdotal observations. Winter survival rates are said to be higher on sucrose, especially if the bees have some disease problems.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

I feed mostly HFCS and prosweet blend of sucrose and fructose. I see no difference in stimulation or winter survival rates.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I second Allen's wintering observations. Since switching to sucrose, I see far less hive fronts covered in poop. 
This winter, even with moderate levels of nosema, I count only a handful of problem hives


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

For me it all come down to the $$$$. Some years FHCS and others sugar. For the last two years I had a bakery drop 3 loads of sugar water off at my warehouse. Not always the best of stuff, but for that price it works. All I know is that it makes a lot bees for a lot less $$$$.:thumbsup:


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Liquid sucrose off the truck weighs 11 lbs per gallon vs 11 1/2 per gallon for hfcs. One has to calculate that into the price. To me that's like just watering the hfcs down more...


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

babybee said:


> Liquid sucrose off the truck weighs 11 lbs per gallon vs 11 1/2 per gallon for hfcs.


You can make or buy invert sucrose @ 77%, you can make it with granulated sugar, there is a learning curve, but basically make a 66% then add some muratic acid run your ph down to 2% then add more sugar also keeping the temps @ 130. It's more than most want to fool with but it is a option.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Keith, For some strange reason feeding bees a syrup with hydrochloric acid mixed in, just doesn't sound too appealing. 

Is that the normal way to make invert sucrose or just one of the many ways?


----------

